# Frage zu Schnörkelmuster



## layla (3. März 2004)

Hi!

Also es is ja grad inn im Bg so ein Schnörkelmuster zu haben. Ok hab ich auch schon gemacht, nur jetzt hab ich mir ein paar brushes runtergeladen die ich gern in den bg getan hätte.
Aber wenn ich den 20x20 nehme und den Brush draufmache sieht man null.
Wie mach ich das am besten damit man auch was sieht nacher?

danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2004)

Pinsel-, Malspitzenabstand über die Optionen in den Werkzeugspitzen erhöhen....


----------



## layla (3. März 2004)

Wo find ich das Sehs irgendwie nicht.
Du meinst aber nicht den Hauptdurchmesser oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2004)

Habe hier auf  "Arbeit" kein Photoshop, sollte bis heute Abend hier keine Antwort oder Rückmeldung von dir sein, antworte ich Dir...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Dann will ich mal 
Müßte durch die Grafik eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## layla (3. März 2004)

Danke!


----------

